# Fibro Sleep Disorders



## Guest (Aug 23, 2000)

I have had fibro for 4 years. I am under the care of 2 doctors. Since July 2000 I have been experiencing ,what I think ,is a fibro sleep disorder. Just before I fall asleep I feel shaking inside that does not show outside. When I awake I often have the same experience but it tends to be faster and longer. Sometimes I can feel it all over me and other times it is from the waist up to my shoulders. I have not been well rested of late and couldn't figure out why I seemed to sleep so well but would wake up so exhausted. I know the tiredness is a part of the fibro. I am on amitripttyline for pain control and for insomnia along with valerain root. Has anyone experienced anything like this ? Thanks! JM


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2000)

I have experienced something similar. Its definately a sleep disorder, actually, many believe it is the lack of sleep that causes FM symptoms, studies seem to offer some support to that theory.Lori Ann


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

A friend of mine had a similar sleep disorder, and was diagnosed with "Restless Leg Syndrome." He was treated with Xanax, and was finally able to sleep. I don't know much about it, but you should be able to find something on the internet.AZ







[This message has been edited by AZmom1 (edited 08-24-2000).]


----------



## squrts (Aug 14, 2000)

shaking inside sounds much like what i call "buzzing or electricity corceing through my body"dosent happen just at night though.sound anything like it? baclofin fixed it!


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Hi Squrts!Thanks for your response. I wouldn't call mine electricity but it is a shaking inside. I was not aware it was happening until I needed to scratch my shoulder and I felt the shaking underneath my skin. I wonder if that is happening when I sleep as well. I am not familar with Baclofix. Can you tell me anything about it ? Thanks for your help. JM


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Hi AZ !Thanks for your input. I am not experiencingrestless leg syndrome. My legs are not moving. The shaking woke me up one morning and I thought the bed was shaking!?! When I sat up it stopped. When I realized that the bed was not shaking but that it was happening inside of me, I felt pretty stupid. My first thought was that we were having an earthquake! UGH. Fibro is so strange and confusing. Thanks. JM


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2000)

Did you try natural progesterone cream or did you have a saliva test done to check you level of estrogene compare to progesterone. We need to keep our hormone in balance in order to have our body in balance. If you want to know more you can read Dr. John Lee Book, or check is web page www.JohnLeeMD.com. I am using Natural progesterone since 2 months and I see big improvement in my general health. It is worth the try.


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2000)

Sylvie,Thanks for the idea. I will look up the information you sent. I have not heard of a saliva test. Sounds good. Take care! JM


----------

